# Good Eats in Hotlanta



## Woodman1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Had some great food at Gladys Knight and Ron Winan's Chicken and Waffle place in Atlanta yesterday. Chicken, waffles, fried corn, fried green tomatoes, shrimp and grits. Great place. I highly recommend it to those travelling there! WM


----------



## Unity (Jan 31, 2009)

You didn't have the sweet potato cheesecake?   







--John


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Trying to watch calories!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 31, 2009)

That was on Man vs Food... Looked great!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey is that the place on Peach Tree Street?

bigwheel


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yup. Peachtree NE.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmmm..now I heard everything in Hotlanta is on Peach Tree Street. Guess it be best just to head NE to find that place. Now I never been there of course but I might make it one of these days.  I will check back with ya before I head out. This is sorta like watching the Travel Channel. Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Whatever ain't on Peachtree is on Ponce De Leone


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 2, 2009)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Trying to watch calories!



Now thats funny.  I gain 4lbs every time I log onto this site.


----------



## chris1237 (Feb 2, 2009)

I was there over the summer and an it rocked. If I ever go back to Atlanta that will be the first place I stop.

Chris


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Where are they Jerry?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 4, 2009)

Pyro Jerry said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man. I could hammer the hell out of that!  Good thing I'm not near there.   

Pigs


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 4, 2009)

Pyro Jerry said:
			
		

> Should I mention the fried peach and apple pies...and the frosted oranges? (Think of an orange creamsicle in a cup).


Dude. Your killing me! Fry it, and I'll buy it.   

Pigs


----------

